# Can someone solve this mystery please?



## SMOKEMONSTER (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello Ladies and Gentlemen, Today I came across this little mystery. I received an email from a friend today directing me to the Audio Advisor website. we have been looking for a good deal from Martin Logan. So anyways he sent a link to me for the Martin Logan Encore TF center channel speaker. While i was checking it out, i happened to notice a smaller picture of a girl standing in what appears to be a living room. in front of a Martin Logan audio system. so ok i see the center channel. but i also see what appears to be matching tower speakers? so i enlarged the picture and they do look like a matched set. But what are they called?? Are they real? Or are they photoshop fakes?? I look forward to your help people. STUMPPED-SMOKEMONSTER


----------



## SMOKEMONSTER (Feb 24, 2012)

Here's the mystery photo


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

A bit old school, but one might consider contacting Audio Advisor.

Or if it IS a ML system, query their website.


----------



## fanuminski (Apr 11, 2008)

looks like they are the Martin Logan Preface tower speakers (out of stock)

http://www.amazon.com/MartinLogan-Preface-Single-Standing-Loudspeaker/dp/B0018ZDBKW

And here is a pair for sale that looks like this may be a good deal:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARTIN-LOGA...52?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item4cff71ec5c


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

^^^
Yes, the Preface speaker - with the ATF tweeter. The Encore TF was made to work with it,
and with some of their other speakers.
http://www.martinlogan.com/products/preface

http://www.martinlogan.com/products/encoretf


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

newegg ahs been selling ML speakers now for a couple of months. i am not sure what models they carry but i had seen it a while back they had about 10 diferent models. Some of it looked like those towers.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

NewEgg has the Motion 10 & 12, with a different style tweeter.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0008225 50017624&IsNodeId=1&name=Martin Logan


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Yep. Them's the Preface. I have a pair of Montages from the same Series. As for the Encore, I would recommend getting a used ESL Center Channel like the Logos, Cinema, Theater, Motif, and Stage. Aside from the much older Logos, the others incorporate Soft Dome Woofers, and Midbass Drivers as well as an Electrostatic Panel. Due to the size restrictions of a CC, it is all but impossible to get enough sound from just the Panel.
Cheers,
J


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I allmost bought a set a year or so ago when i was searching for another brand of speaker.


----------

